# layout modeling application



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,

I am looking for a modeling application and in my local train shops i have heard the names Trax, AnyRail , SCARM and etc. However, wanted to get your inputs for an application that will work on a MAC. I was trying an application called RailModeller and seems pretty good.

thank you for your suggestions in advance.

-Jason


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I played around with scarm for a little bit, it seems helpful, but i just wound up building what i wanted to build without any sort of plan lol


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Unless something new has popped up recently, Railmodeller is the only track plan app available for Mac.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyrail is my software of choice, but is Windows only.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Anyrail is my software of choice, but is Windows only.


Never saw RailModeller until after I purchased Anyrail for Windows. Dang. Anyrail is easy, but RailModeller looks better to me.

Original: As a newbie to design on a computer, I found Anyrail to be the easiest for me to pick up and make real progress. I played with it and others before registering and for me it was hands down the easiest. Luckily we have an old Windows PC in the kitchen and I just remote desktop into it from my Mac. Works like a champ.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

AnyRail is my choice too. I use a Mac as well, but I've got VMWare installed on it so I can also run Windows software too when necessary. That's how I've been using AnyRail on my Mac. Probably not something that you're prepared to do, but thought I'd mention it.

Mark


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, VirtualBox has a free version for Mac, that's one way.


----------

